# Pre- Season Final 4 Predictions



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

These are always fun to look back on.

Final 4
Kansas
Alabama
Georgetown
Ohio St. 

Finals 
Kansas over Alabama

Sleeper Pick
Syracuse


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

North Carolina
Georgetown
Wisconsin
UCLA

Finals
Georgetown over Wisconsin

Sleeper Final Four Pick
Marquette


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

North Carolina
Georgetown
Kansas
Florida

Finals
Florida over Kansas (sorry ka)

Sleeper Final Four Pick
Tennessee


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Florida
UNC
Kansas
Ohio State

UNC over Florida
Kansas over OSU

UNC over Kansas. :biggrin:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU
UNC
Florida
Kentucky----Sleeper there are always a sleeper


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> KU
> UNC
> Florida
> Kentucky----Sleeper there are always a sleeper


Wow ka... you had the grapefruits to put UK. I wouldn't even do that. :cheers:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

=Rondo= said:


> Wow ka... you had the grapefruits to put UK. I wouldn't even do that. :cheers:


are you dyslexic, Rondo? Take a closer look.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone care to tell me why some are so high on Wisconsin this year


----------



## Razorback_Man29 (Jan 7, 2006)

HB said:


> Anyone care to tell me why some are so high on Wisconsin this year


Two words: Alando Tucker.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Razorback_Man29 said:


> Two words: Alando Tucker.


Two words: Brian Butch :laugh:


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Florida 
Tennessee
Ohio State
Kansas


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown (#2)
Ohio State (#2)
North Carolina (#1)
Florida (#1) 

Georgetown over Ohio State for the National Title. The Hoyas are back.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> are you dyslexic, Rondo? Take a closer look.


I'm missing something? I can be dyslexic at times when I don't wear my specs... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

=Rondo= said:


> I'm missing something? I can be dyslexic at times when I don't wear my specs... :biggrin:


UK meaning Kentucky... not UK meaning KU... Was that it TM?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Final 4
Kansas
Florida
Georgetown
North Carolina

Finals
Kansas over Florida

Sleeper Pick
Washington


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

=Rondo= said:


> UK meaning Kentucky... not UK meaning KU... Was that it TM?


Something like that. You're making me confused. But, I know k.a. and I know he always makes the home pick so it had to be Kansas :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Something like that. You're making me confused. But, I know k.a. and I know he always makes the home pick so it had to be Kansas :biggrin:


Yeah, I knew it would! :nah:


----------



## browie (Nov 2, 2006)

UNC
Kansas
Florida
Ohio St.

That's a solid top 4 i tell ya.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Anyone care to tell me why some are so high on Wisconsin this year


The top two returning scorers in the Big Ten, one of the best coaches in the country, only one player leaving a team that could have shared the Big Ten title last year if they didn't choke and that player was Ray Nixon (a non-contributer for the most part). Plus we gain sophomores Marcus Landry and Greg Steimsma back from academic suspension when they both showed a TON of promise early last season. Landy especially looks like a bigger version of Alando Tucker and Steimsma is a force in the paint on defense. In fact Steimsma and Landry are probably both better than the guys they're backing up, Brian Butch and Jason Chappell (yuck). Joe Krabbenhoft looked fantastic his freshman year despite comming off a pretty serious knee injury, and Mickey Perry was a hearalded recruit last year even though he didn't do anything on the court because he redshirted.

PLUS, an incomming freshman class with Trevon Hughes and Jason Bohannon who could make an impact if given the chance. I'm especially high on Bohannon who looks like he could be a force in the Big Ten starting next season. Plus some fantastic depth.

Brian Butch
Jason Chappell
Alando Tucker
Michael Flowers
Kammron Taylor

Greg Steimsma
Marcus Landry
Mickey Perry
Joe Krabbenhoft

So that's 9 deep of good players, but there's also Trevon Hughes, Jason Bohannon, and Kevin Gullickson who are either unproven, or just not that good. There's a lot of talent, but there's also a lot of glue guys who know their role. Flowers is one of the best defenders in the Big Ten, ditto for Steimsma, and Krabbenhoft hustles more than anyone I've ever seen.

So that concludes Nimreitz's Blue Ribbon Preview. Not knowing the matchups, I just can't pick Sconnie in the Final Four as much as I want to do it.

North Carolina
Kansas
Florida
UCLA

Boring, boring, boring!!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Kansas
Florida
Ohio St
Georgetown

Florida over Kansas

Sleeper: Hofstra


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Sleeper: Hofstra


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TM said:


> Something like that. You're making me confused. But, I know k.a. and I know he always makes the home pick so it had to be Kansas :biggrin:


 you are confused. he picked KU and UK


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i see now... it's official: both ka and i have lost it.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I have 2 reasons Florida is not going to the final 4:

Kansas '97
Arizona '98 (more appropriate)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Final 4
> Kansas
> Florida
> Georgetown
> ...


Washington doesn't have the experience to get to the Final Four, and if they plan to make an unexpected run like Florida did with a young team, they better get Hawes healthy.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> i see now... it's official: both ka and i have lost it.


I'm glad you finally realized it. :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> The top two returning scorers in the Big Ten, one of the best coaches in the country, only one player leaving a team that could have shared the Big Ten title last year if they didn't choke and that player was Ray Nixon (a non-contributer for the most part). Plus we gain sophomores Marcus Landry and Greg Steimsma back from academic suspension when they both showed a TON of promise early last season. Landy especially looks like a bigger version of Alando Tucker and Steimsma is a force in the paint on defense. In fact Steimsma and Landry are probably both better than the guys they're backing up, Brian Butch and Jason Chappell (yuck). Joe Krabbenhoft looked fantastic his freshman year despite comming off a pretty serious knee injury, and Mickey Perry was a hearalded recruit last year even though he didn't do anything on the court because he redshirted.


For some reason I was thinking Tucker had graduated and somehow went undrafted. Him coming back will definitely make you guys formidable. I love Alando's game, he kinda reminds me of Brandon Roy


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

wow, we're getting no love:

UCLA
UNC
Kansas
Georgetown


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TM said:


> North Carolina
> Georgetown
> Wisconsin
> *UCLA*


.... from the only guy that matters  :biggrin:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

UNC
Kansas
Georgetown 

and...

Aggies!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB, Nimreitz explained it perfectly as to why we're a contender this year. We're extremely deep with our bigs and with our ball handling guards. And we have a go to guy who could end up being 1st team All American in Alando Tucker. If the pieces fall right we could make the final four, so what the hell...

Wisconsin
Georgetown (no one remembers that this team had Florida beat in the tourney)
North Carolina
Tennessee


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Georiga Tech? Jackets listed with some other interesting picks

Georgia Tech playing in would be huge with it being in the Georiga Dome.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Georgetown
Florida
LSU
Syracuse


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, no picks for Arizona. Understandable, though, considering how UA has underachieved in recent years. Nonethless, here are my picks:

Arizona
UNC
Pitt
Bama


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Middy said:


> Wow, no picks for Arizona. Understandable, though, considering how UA has underachieved in recent years.


I haven't liked their big men since Loren Woods was there. That's why I think they won't make it.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

TM said:


> I haven't liked their big men since Loren Woods was there. That's why I think they won't make it.


Channing Frye was pretty solid in college, but Im not challenging your assessment.

However, March is usually dictated by great guard play. That is something Arizona has in abundance.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> I haven't liked their big men since Loren Woods was there. That's why I think they won't make it.


Besides Channing I would agree, but guards win in college hoops.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

My Final Four:

Arizona
Florida
Kansas
Georgetown


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Middy said:


> Channing Frye was pretty solid in college, but Im not challenging your assessment.


Ya, don't get me wrong. They haven't had bad post players, and I kinda forgot about Frye, but it seems like their big men have kinda hurt them.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Well my Alabama prediction and anti Florida post has stood up pretty well 

Now that we're in February anyone care to revise this??


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm sticking with my 4


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> I'm sticking with my 4


My picks are very solid as well....


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> My picks are very solid as well....



Umm Junior maybe I'm reading your picks incorrectly. You picked LSU and Syracuse to be in the final 4. They may not make the tournament.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Im sticking with mine as well...

Arizona has a lot to gain this weekend and it all starts with USC. If UA can beat USC and UCLA, I think they close out the regular season on a 8 game winning streak going into Staples. That should lock up at least a 4 seed with a chance for a 3 seed at Staples.

Florida is Florida.

Kansas has as much talent as anyone in the nation and I think this is the year they get out of the first weekend with Self.

Georgetown is playing well lately and Hibbert/Green are going to be tough to beat in a half court NCAA tournament setting.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> North Carolina
> Georgetown
> Kansas
> Florida
> ...


I'm sticking with mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

OK well I'm not ashamed to reevaluate my picks and pick some new teams. I still think that the UNC-Florida-UCLA trinity is very talented but not all of them are getting in. Here's who does:

Florida
Probably playing the best basketball in the country right now. Their big men are amazing, Corey Brewer is really stepping his game up and Humphries is a neccesary component to any championship team. Their bench is a bit thin but Richards and co. will do and I think Florida will reach the Final 4 where they will have a big advantage, being in the ATL. 

UCLA
I really like this team and more importantly believe that Ben Howland is the best coach in the nation. He preaches defense first and it shows in every team he coaches since his Pitt days. Collison and Afflalo are the best backcourt combo in the country and will make up for the size they lack up front. I'm not sure if they're a championship caliber team but they're def. capable of getting 4 wins in March.

Georgetown
Here's my homer pick  Seriously though this team is talented. Everyone knows about Roy and Jeff. Both are finally beginning to put together complete performances on a consistent basis (8 straight wins, 14 of last 16) and the rest of the team is clicking. Jon Wallace is the most underrated pg in the nation and DeJuan Summers is the next great Hoya who will take over for Jeff and Roy in a year or 2. Georgetown is the most "efficient" team in the nation according to Ken Pomeroy and if JT3 can get you to play his style no one (seriously no one) will take down this team. 

Texas A&M
I'm not sure if I'm jumping on the bandwagon here but I've now seen this team play several times and they are complete. Although they need Law to score they have plenty of other guys to go to. They have their tall Euro and their PF Joseph Jones to lean on as well. I really like this team and a good pg will take them very far. 

Sleeper 
Tennessee
You're telling me you don't like Chris Lofton??


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I didn't make predictions but here it goes. I use a couple of rules mostly: two teams from the same conference get in, only two #1 seeds make it, no team below #5 makes it. I think something like 80 percent of Final Fours since 1990 fit this description. But I didn't do the math. Anyways

*FLORIDA(#1)*
Tournament tested. Can survive a bad start (Alabama), bad finish(Kentucky), bad shooting night. As long as they stay focused and healthy, I can't see why they wouldn't make it back to the Final Four. 

*WISCONSIN(#1)*
Everybody is sleeping on them because they aren't flashy or have any up-tempo, NBA-superstar guys. But they are the most consistent team in the country, they play good defense, have one guy who can carry them through bad stretches but doesn't demand the ball every play, capable 2nd and 3rd scorers (Taylor and Butch). 

*TEXAS A&M(#2)*
Simply look to the post above. Two horses in the post. A point guard who may end up becoming the next big thing when all is said and done because of his penchant for clutch shots and overall awesomeness. A well-prepared, smart coach who will have his team ready to go every single night. Hasn't been blown out of a game yet and should've beaten UCLA and Texas Tech both times. Probably going to be my pick to win it all.

*KENTUCKY(#5)*
Can't explain why I think they'll make a run in March. One of those teams that flies under the radar for the entire season, has some high moments and some low moments, but when you look at their roster, you completely understand why they get it done in March. A good coach, two outside scorers and a scoring machine in the post (if they ever get it to him). They can play in the half court or on the break. This is the one pick that could easily change.

(By the way I'd say Indiana because I like them better, but Kelvin Sampson's teams have done notoriously bad in the tournament)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I made a new thread in the Bracketology forum. Give us your picks there.

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4500535#post4500535


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

*final four*

i hope all four number 1 seed makes it in.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: final four*

why?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: final four*

Why have a tournament?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: final four*

Florida - UCLA (florida wins)
Georgetown over Ohio State...

Florida over GT....

thats my predictions


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bttt, just for fun :biggrin:


----------

